# Who was looking for a 60 cm Motorola Team bike?



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

A while back someone mentioned that they would like to have an actual Motorola Team bike in a 60ish cm size. Who was that? One of Frankie Andreu's bikes (an MXL) may be coming up for sale in the near future. Anyone interested?

Cheers,

Texbike


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Wasn't that same bike for sale on eBay a while back? Think it brought $2,100 or something in that range. 

Or is this a different bike altogether?


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

kjmunc said:


> Wasn't that same bike for sale on eBay a while back? Think it brought $2,100 or something in that range.
> 
> Or is this a different bike altogether?


This is a different bike. The bike on eBay was one of the Lightspeed/Eddie Merckx/Caloi team bikes. 

This one is an actual MXL but is from the same seller. Apparently he bought a couple of team bikes several years back and is now selling them. This one was set up for Paris Roubaix and equipped with the Rock Shock fork. I'm still waiting on the full details of the bike, but will post them once they are available.

I've attached a quick pic of it.

Cheers,

Texbike


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Wow......that's exactly what I'd always hoped to build. Definitely let us know the details and asking price. I'm sure it's way out of my ballpark, but it will be fun to watch.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*yes that's the last thing I need to see.*

ouch, ouch, ouch


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

Here's another 60 cm Merckx on EBAY. Boy, lots of nice Merckx bikes coming up these days. Maybe not FA's bike, but still.....

b21


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

*Frankie's P-R bike is on the block....*

If money wasn't an issue this bike would be on it's way to my house.....maybe one of you guys can pick up an awesome piece of history and keep it safe for a few more years. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Frankie-Andreu-...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Frankies Bike*

isn't an MXL but it is a nice piece of history


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

atpjunkie said:


> isn't an MXL but it is a nice piece of history


Too small for you anyway. You need at least a 62cm and it has to be a Max tubeset. You would crush anything else. I hear that carbon is superior to steel as well, maybe you should consider that. Whatever you do, don't get a lugged frame, they are so 80's.


----------

